# New Glock



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sell me a Glock. I'm in the market for a new handgun. Tell why it should be a glock....(9mm)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if I was you I would talk to Mike as he carries one all the time and shoots it a lot, he would be my go to guy if I wanted one. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U want a P99...

{subliminally}

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>

<U want a P99>


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> Sell me a Glock. I'm in the market for a new handgun. Tell why it should be a glock....(9mm)


From all I've read and heard and seen, the Glock will sell you.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If you like the grip angle and trigger, no reason not to own at least one Glock. They work well and mags and accessories are cheap and easily available.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

From an admitted Glock fan, who prefers the 9mm models: 

- Super reliable; two of my current three have NEVER had a stoppage that I didn't purposely cause as a training exercise. NEVER. Could I repeat that? NOT ONE. The one that did have minor teething issues got over it within 100 rounds and one good cleaning (it was bought used).

- Light recoil and minimal muzzle flip. More properly characterized as a gentle bounce, with the sights returning to the vicinity of the target almost immediately. The smaller cartridge and low bore axis are a fine combo for rapid, accurate fire.

- Nearly rustproof. My Glocks have been sweated-on, dunked in several rivers, had snow packed around them after a winter fall, and were left in vehicles in the North country for months at a time, through hundreds of freeze/thaw cycles and frosty-sweats. No rust except for a small metal part under the stock rear sight which will occasionally allow some red oxidation to seep out. I've now replaced my sights with Meprolight-brand night sights, and have had no other problems.

- Lots of accessories, and the mags work in all smaller Glocks. A 17-shot G17 mag will work in any Glock 9mm, as long as you don't mind it hanging-out of the shorter-framed guns a bit. Just for kicks, I use a 31-shot G18 mag in my subcompact G26 once in awhile; no problems at all (except for a cramp in my trigger finger from over-use). For best results, stick with Glock-brand accessories whenever possible (such as mags, extended slide release levers, etc.).

- Consistent trigger pull from shot-to-shot. Yeah, it's different than a Kimber/Colt/'Smith/Ruger/whatever -- people should just get over it. Don't try to shoot it like something else, just shoot it like a Glock, and you'll get used to it. The short reset for subsequent shots is a nice feature that can really help speed and accuracy of quick repeat shots, once you get the hang of it.

And as for folks saying "the grip doesn't fit my hand", well, here's a news flash: you weren't born with a hand that fits ANY handgun, you just get used to whatever one(s) you use. Same with the "funny pointing angle" -- it's only in comparison to other guns you're more used to using. New shooters, be they cops or kids or grandmas, shoot Glocks just fine, given proper instruction on the basics. They don't KNOW that it doesn't fit their hand or points goofy, so they just shoot it; usually, very well. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U want a P99...
> 
> {subliminally}
> 
> ...


Funny but a 99 is under consideration.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

I shot a friends model34 today. NICE! I'll be ordering one Tuesday. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually have a G34 but do not shoot it much. I took it out again this past Sat. I gotta get used to the trigger again, as I have been pretty much shooting nothin' but P99s lately....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> I shot a friends model34 today. NICE! I'll be ordering one Tuesday. Thanks for all the input.


Told ya the Glock would sell "you".


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

The G 34 is a great gun. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good choice! :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck, I take it you like the 99?:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey Shipwreck, I take it you like the 99?:mrgreen:


Hmm... What gave U that idea?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> I shot a friends model34 today. NICE! I'll be ordering one Tuesday. Thanks for all the input.


Sooo,

Will you be changing your name?

Cognitive dissonance can be hard on the psyche. I think you have to get three references, pay a fee, and go before JS and Shipwreck to get your name formally changed.

 

Congratulations on your decision. Have fun breaking in the new gun.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hmm... What gave U that idea?


I can read inbetween the lines.:mrgreen:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

*Your Plastic Pal That's Fun To Be With.....*

They're reliable, they're light, they're cheap, they're easy to find parts and mags for, they're customizable, should you have the need to do so, they're accurate, fairly safe, dependable, durable....etc.

I've covered about all the bases on that one. My pick is the stock 19.

They aren't pretty like a stainless 1911, but they do their intended job better than anything else out there. The only jams I've had out of them have been due to faulty ammunition. In other words, my fault.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

I picked it up Tuesday and shot it today. Only one thing to say.....*SWEEEEET*.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Damn...........why do I suddenly have this urge to go out and buy a p99????

*NOT:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: *


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey XD good looking gun you got there. Give a range report on it and somemore pictures. Good shooting.


----------

